# Probleme mit 5v digital led / 3 Pin RGB Header



## Phibbl (21. September 2018)

Moin

Ich suche eine Methode um meine 5v digital Leds anzuschließen.
Mein Mainboard ( Gigabyte AX370 Gaming 5) hat leider nicht diesen 3 pin RGB Header (siehe Bild) und jetzt suche ich eine andere Methode, wie ein Adapter, oder Controller um diese Leds anzuschließen.
Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand dabei helfen :^)

Lg


----------

